# Run in plans



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

We just bought our property in Jan. It is 5 acres and has a nice 3 sided lean to at the far end of the property that our horses apparently could care less about.

We are new to horse ownership, I am the typical 30 somthing gal that was horse crazy as a kid and teen but couldn't get my own horse. We have 2 horses we got this spring and summer now that we have space and money for them and I am finding as much as I thought I knew, I know nothing about actually owning horses! HUGE difference between just riding and owning some! Steep learning curve that I am sooooo happy to have.  I love these guys. Even if they might bankrupt me. lol.

We have a 30X50 or 60 shop/barn that leads right into the pasture. Has the fold up garage doors on either side. It is now maybe 2 yo. Just a big wide open space with electric. I would like to make the end that opens into the pasture as a run in for the horses. I just think feeding time would be so much easier in bad weather and it is a potential stall area for them. The supports for the shop are 10 feet apart. Width is 30ft. First, as a run in should we go 10 feet or 20 feet? There is no where in the middle, with the supports it is one or the other. And my husband needs his "shop" area as well. 

Also, if it is safe and possible we would like to use round pen panels to fence it off. Attatched to the shop supports and possibly the ground. Is this possible? We would need a get in their area as well so a gate would be in order.

And finally it is concrete flooring. Is this safe or ok? Our thought for this run in is feed in there. A place for them to get out of weather since they don't seem to want to go to the leanto on the other end of the property. A space to enclose should an injury indiacate stall rest. (which would entail a few more panels to make an actual stall.)

For this kind of use do we need to mat and bed the run in? I wish I had a pic of what I am talking about. But it is basically a big metal garage, and I want to use the back end for the horses. Block it off for them so they don't escape but my husband can use the rest of it for his projects and to work on the cars as needed.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tassinari said:


> We just bought our property in Jan. It is 5 acres and has a nice 3 sided lean to at the far end of the property that our horses apparently could care less about.
> 
> We are new to horse ownership, I am the typical 30 somthing gal that was horse crazy as a kid and teen but couldn't get my own horse. We have 2 horses we got this spring and summer now that we have space and money for them and I am finding as much as I thought I knew, I know nothing about actually owning horses! HUGE difference between just riding and owning some! Steep learning curve that I am sooooo happy to have.  I love these guys. Even if they might bankrupt me. lol.
> 
> ...


Corral panels will work great. I would put some rubber mats down over concrete. It should be as open as possible and preferable face South. I would also think about putting a corral panel between sections if you are feeding in there or 1 horse will run the other off and won't get any food.
Keep in mind that horses will be outside most of the time except in severe weather. My horses have been in lean to most of summer though because there are less flies in a dark area


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

You could probably get away with only going in 10'. Would it be 10' x 30' then? If so, would the length of the 30' be completely open, or are there just the large doors letting them into a space that would otherwise have 4 walls including the corral fence (which I also approve, BTW). 

I would definitely put rubber mats down. Concrete is a slipping hazard when they come in with wet, muddy, or icy feet. Also, should they want to lay down in there during inclimate weather, concrete will cause rubs and generally doesn't provide for a comfortable bed. This is the cheapest place I've seen mats: Cashmans - Interlocking Rubber Stall Mats.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I will definately find some matts. Would I need straw or shavings on top of that? And that end could be closed off if the roll up door is closed. I Think I will go for 20X30 instead of 10. I think more room would be handy if I am grooming them or something in there. Hadnt considered the fighting over food, thats a small issue outside, but might get bigger if they are fed in a smaller space. I will have to see what they do and maybe figure out a plan for that.

Excited to have a little almost barn like area! And I think it will be very nice in the winter to bring one in and close that door to keep cold wind out while I mess with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses will voluntarily go into the far shelter when the bugs are bad if you close it off with old carpeting, canvas, right to the ground to darken it. Flies don't do dark. In bad weather they are content to bum up against a wall, better to watch for the enemy. Perhaps keep a few stall mats handy with panels so a hasty stall can be put up if needed. If you bring the horses in for feeding you'll be adding poop duty to your daily routine. I use a quad and load a couple of bales on the racks and distribute flakes around the field.That way the entrance to the shop won't turn into a quagmire with the horses punching holes in the mud.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

My horses generally dont pee or poop in the stalls, as long as they can go in and out at will, I'd fix up the 3 sided lean too as shelter,. 10X10 is plenty for a feeding stall, make sure the edges of the building and doors are protected from the horses and the horses are protected from metal sharp edges


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Excellent points. And the dreaded quagmire in front of the shop is already a problem. That seems to be where they like to hang out the most and its a huge nasty mess when it rains. I am sure they are always there cause the food comes out that way. lol.

I am always open to a better way of doing thins because its all trial and error so far! 

I like the tip on how to get them to use the other shed. I am going to try that, flies are.horrible right now. If that works even with having a shop run in they could go up there for fly relief since the shop will be open and light. 

Feeding is a problem right now though. A nice big tractor is on our list of wants but too expensive at the moment. We need it to move round bales and work on the property. For now we have our little riding mower. It is fine unless there is mud, then hay has to just be thrown out, adding to the muddy mess in front of the shop. It will get stuck in mud and snow. 

I need a hay feeder for sure, my yearling loves to find a nice pile of hay to lay on, poop, or pee on. lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, tips on inexpensive mud control would be highly valued! Everything I see seems so pricey. My hubby was laid off in June right after getting these guys so not much left at the moment for all the plans we have. Just thankful we bought enough hay to last til next zpring/summer before he was laid off. It has doubled and tripled in price from the drought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

tassinari said:


> I need a hay feeder for sure, my yearling loves to find a nice pile of hay to lay on, poop, or pee on. lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're feeding round bales, you definitely want a hay ring (make sure you get a horse one, not a cattle one). Also, put the bale on some pallets to keep it off the ground. Those two things will cut your waste down to almost nothing.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

I use round bales but feed twice a day. (dont leave a bale out). With 2 horses I was worried about mold. And hay prices are so nuts I would rather do somethibg ay least to manage what they eat. So right now I leave piles on the ground. Which isnt exaxtly helping my idea of saving hay with my young ones thinking of what a nice place to lay down! lol. So...hayrack is on the list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

tassinari said:


> Oh, tips on inexpensive mud control would be highly valued! Everything I see seems so pricey.


When you have horses, you have mud ;-) Anything you dump on it (e.g. gravel) helps for awhile, but will soon disappear into the mud quagmire. The only real solution is to start from scratch like you would in an arena (read $$$s)...strip it all off and put down a base with good drainage.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I feed hay inside in Nibble Nets. They are easy to fill & you can hang them anywhere. They are tough too & keeps the horses busy.
A side opening on a run in will prevent a horse from getting trapped if being chased off by another horse entering.
If I had your set up I would hang bags on opposite sides on the inside of your building. 
For mud control Ground Master makes a permeable floor which works very well when buried under a few inches of traffic bond or other small crushed stone. There are other permeable membranes that work well too for mud control.
How exciting for you!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

We use old water tanks for hay feeders. I also have a couple of combine tires turned out sitting on plywood that are used for hay feeders.


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are great ideas!Thanks everyone very much for giving me so much good advice and tips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

